# auch neu



## XshortyX (28 Feb. 2011)

hallo an alle bin shorty 29 jahre alt/jung , momentan noch sehr überrumpelt wie viele beiträge dieses forum hat wow:thumbup: ach ja und ich schreibe immer klein weil ich keine lust habe die grossschreibtaste zu drücken


----------



## General (28 Feb. 2011)

XshortyX bist ja auch schon länger dabei, na dann weiterhin viel Spaß auf CB


----------



## Nielebock (28 Feb. 2011)

Willkommen bei Celebs und viel spaß


----------



## Punisher (28 Feb. 2011)

willkommen bei uns


----------



## Katzun (2 März 2011)

herzlich willkommen bei uns


----------



## ruru (7 März 2011)

Moin moin


----------

